# Newbie Smoker in search of advice



## Ethos (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi All,


I've been lurking around the forum for a few days now, while also doing some research online as well. I'm a little confused with all the information available, and also unable to find some information i am looking for.


I am in search of an electric/digital smoker, however, I am still unsure as to whether to get one that uses pellets or wood chips, I've seen people comment on both but seeing as this is my first smoker, and I'd like to get something around the $500 mark, especially since Black Friday is approaching. One of my main concerns, is that I live in Canada, and I am concerned that electric/digital smokers will not be able to maintain the required temperatures to smoke chickens, briskets, ribs etc. Where I live we get temperatures between -10 to -40 on a cold day (obviously wouldn't smoke at -40 Celsius) (approximately 14 to -40 Fahrenheit with an average temperature of -13, or -25 Celsius).

Now I had an idea of building a shield of shorts to prevent too much cold air coming in or hot air escaping, not sure if that would make much of a difference.

I saw a Portable MasterBuilt one https://masterbuilt.com/product/portable-electric-smoker/

but it tells me how many output of Watts it has (1800) but not how high the temp rises. Would anyone be able to provide me some advice on purchasing a quality electric smoker that would do alright in the cold? Thank for any advice or input, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 20, 2017)

I can recommend the smokers from Smokin-it. They use chunks. You can get a chip screen if you want to use chips. They are very well insulated. Check them out.


----------



## Ethos (Nov 20, 2017)

old sarge said:


> I can recommend the smokers from Smokin-it. They use chunks. You can get a chip screen if you want to use chips. They are very well insulated. Check them out.



Hi Sarge, thanks for getting back to me, I’d love to hear your recommendations from smokin-It.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 20, 2017)

Ethos - Here is the web site.  Best advice I can give is to prowl around the site.  Lots of good information.  There are a few Canadian owners of these units, and quite a few in the colder portions of the USA. They report smoking in the dead of winter with no problems.  The analog Model 3 is currently out of stock but due back in a week or two per Steve, the owner.  There is also quite a bit of information here at SMF; just use the search feature for Smokin-it.  https://www.smokin-it.com


----------



## Ethos (Nov 21, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Ethos - Here is the web site.  Best advice I can give is to prowl around the site.  Lots of good information.  There are a few Canadian owners of these units, and quite a few in the colder portions of the USA. They report smoking in the dead of winter with no problems.  The analog Model 3 is currently out of stock but due back in a week or two per Steve, the owner.  There is also quite a bit of information here at SMF; just use the search feature for Smokin-it.  https://www.smokin-it.com




Thank you for the recommendation, I love their products from what I can see so far, I think i"ll wait until Black Friday to make a purchase to see if I can perhaps get a bit of a discount. Thank you for your help!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 21, 2017)

Waiting is worth a shot. In the meantime, here is what one fellow did with a Model 4D and 6 turkeys.  Plenty of more videos on youtube regarding Smoking-it to help you decide regarding size.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 21, 2017)

Something else you might want to consider which I just though of would be a pellet smoker.  They are electric, sort of in that they need electricity to feed pellets and to digitally control the temperature.  Traeger and RecTec are both well known and respected in certain circles.  The Traeger feeds pellets from the end and the RecTec feeds from the center to a center mounted fire pot.  So they both cook with wood pellets and can smoke as well as grill.  If I were to have to choose one or the other, I believe I would go with the RecTec because of the center feed.   Completely different animal from a purely electric smoker.   There is a pellet smoker section on SMF, and you can always visit that.  But I like the convenience of electric.  Still, I do get the itch once in a while for another piece of gear.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2017)

What part of Canada are you in??  You didn't include any info in your profile.  I'm in Alberta and I use my MES 30 Gen 1 year round.  Admittedly I'm gone a lot of the winter hauling logs, but when I get home I fire up the MES.  Wrapped up in a welding blanket to help keep heat in (or left unwrapped) the MES performs great.  It just takes longer to get up to temp during the winter.
Gary


----------



## zerowin (Nov 22, 2017)

Camp Chef pellet grills are center fed as well, and you can get insulated covers for them, rec tec and traegers.  They are easy to find on amazon, but none provide any temp ratings really, so you'd have to ask about that.  Gary's suggestion of a welding blanket is probably your best option.  Camp chefs are a little price friendlier, but also offer less cooking space, fyi.


----------



## Ethos (Nov 22, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> What part of Canada are you in??  You didn't include any info in your profile.  I'm in Alberta and I use my MES 30 Gen 1 year round.  Admittedly I'm gone a lot of the winter hauling logs, but when I get home I fire up the MES.  Wrapped up in a welding blanket to help keep heat in (or left unwrapped) the MES performs great.  It just takes longer to get up to temp during the winter.
> Gary




Hi Gary,

I'm also in Alberta. Do you find this an easy smoker to use? I'm a beginner, only used a smoker once. I just looked it up and it's a great price. Just to confirm, you are able too control the exact temperature? Also that's a great idea to use a welding blanket as a cover to keep the heat in, I never thought about that.


----------



## Ethos (Nov 22, 2017)

zerowin said:


> Camp Chef pellet grills are center fed as well, and you can get insulated covers for them, rec tec and traegers.  They are easy to find on amazon, but none provide any temp ratings really, so you'd have to ask about that.  Gary's suggestion of a welding blanket is probably your best option.  Camp chefs are a little price friendlier, but also offer less cooking space, fyi.



Thanks for your help, I think I'll go with a welders blanket; it had never even crossed my mind before.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2017)

Ethos - One last thought:  Research as much as you can on the various smokers that grab your interest paying close attention to the pros and cons.  Even though I suggest Smokin-it, they are not for everyone.  Some don't like its looks, some don't like the price. Some don't want to buy without actually being able to se it in person.  All valid.  And while budgets are very important, buying quality and reliability is equally or possibly more important.


----------



## Ethos (Nov 22, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Ethos - One last thought:  Research as much as you can on the various smokers that grab your interest paying close attention to the pros and cons.  Even though I suggest Smokin-it, they are not for everyone.  Some don't like its looks, some don't like the price. Some don't want to buy without actually being able to se it in person.  All valid.  And while budgets are very important, buying quality and reliability is equally or possibly more important.



Thank you Sarge, I definitely love the look and rating/reviews I've read. the price doesn't bother me too much, however the shipping costs getting it to Canada with the duties is a little much for me. I've been looking in to this MES 30 that Gary recommended, it has great reviews and is available locally. Seems like a good price too for someone who's just getting in to Smoking. I'm not too concerned with looks in general, my main concern is having something that will satisfy my appetite and something I can learn from and go from there. But I'll have to do some more research yet. 

Do you have any thoughts on the MES 30? Thanks again for taking the time to give me some pointers, it's greatly appreciated.

https://www.cabelas.ca/product/7141...lite-30-black-electric-smoker-with-meat-probe


----------



## old sarge (Nov 22, 2017)

I only know what I have read.  Zero experience.  There are a lot of them out there and it would appear that the series 1 (I think) was and remains the most reliable and the series 2.5 is next. From what I have read, the series 2 is problematic.     Not sure but some identify a particular series by where the controller is located, either at the back or the front.  I would not know one from the other. Thus, do your research.  Unless you you get a device from A-Maze-N, you will be adding chips probably every 20 or 30 minutes, maybe somewhat longer, from what I have read on the forum. The devices from A-Maze-N will give you a few hours of smoke without refilling.  Several owners of the Smokin-it use them as well for cold smoking.  

Use the search feature for MES 30 and study up on it is the best advice I can give. And good luck.


----------



## Ethos (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks Sarge, I'm a little skeptical with the control unit and thermostat. 

I've been doing some research on this one at Amazon, looks pretty good.


----------



## Ethos (Nov 23, 2017)

For the Masterbuilt 20077515 I posted above, i can't seem to find information on how long the chips would last/need to be replaced, would anyone have an idea about this?


----------



## old sarge (Nov 23, 2017)

Here is the manual.  Hope it helps.

https://masterbuilt.com/wp-content/uploads/20077515_30-inch-Digital-Electric-Smoker_IM.pdf


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 24, 2017)

IMO you can't go wrong buying thst MES 30 Gen 1 at Cabellas for $200.  They'r regular about $350.  
Excellant smoker, very easy to use.
But...
--MES therms and probes are very inaccurate.  You'll need to get a good 2 probe digital therm.
--you'll pretty much never get a smoke ring
--you'll probably get tired of adding chips every half hour or so.  I strongly recommend buying an AMNPS (pellet tray) for smoke.

If you do get this smoker then just PM (private message) me and I'll try to answer all your questions.
Gary


----------



## Ethos (Nov 24, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> IMO you can't go wrong buying thst MES 30 Gen 1 at Cabellas for $200.  They'r regular about $350.
> Excellant smoker, very easy to use.
> But...
> --MES therms and probes are very inaccurate.  You'll need to get a good 2 probe digital therm.
> ...




Thanks for all your help Gary, I ended up getting the 30" I posted above, it's being delivered on Friday, I'm hoping to try her out on Friday night. However I wonder if I can use that pellet tray with model I bought. Do you think I would?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 25, 2017)

Ethos said:


> Thanks for all your help Gary, I ended up getting the 30" I posted above, it's being delivered on Friday, I'm hoping to try her out on Friday night. However I wonder if I can use that pellet tray with model I bought. Do you think I would?



Congrats on a GREAT buy!!  You'r gonna live it.
As for the AMNPS (pellet tray) absolutely.  Todd designed the AMNPS specifically for the MES 30 Gen 1.  It fits on the rack just to the left of the chip tray.  Personally I could never keep it burning there--just not enough air supply.  So I ended up doing the Mailbox Mod (lots of info here so just do a search) and now it works perfectly.
Lots of others haven't had to do this si you'll just have to play that by ear.
John   @bearcaver  is the acknowledged expert on all MES.  I just alerted him so he'll be here soon.  He has some easy and cheap mods that will make your MES work like a charm.
BTW where in Alberta are you??  You haven't filled in your profile info yet.
Gary


----------



## Ethos (Nov 26, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Congrats on a GREAT buy!!  You'r gonna live it.
> As for the AMNPS (pellet tray) absolutely.  Todd designed the AMNPS specifically for the MES 30 Gen 1.  It fits on the rack just to the left of the chip tray.  Personally I could never keep it burning there--just not enough air supply.  So I ended up doing the Mailbox Mod (lots of info here so just do a search) and now it works perfectly.
> Lots of others haven't had to do this si you'll just have to play that by ear.
> John   @bearcaver  is the acknowledged expert on all MES.  I just alerted him so he'll be here soon.  He has some easy and cheap mods that will make your MES work like a charm.
> ...




Hi Gary, I enddd up getting the 40” digital electronic MES one that I posted the link above. However, I’m not sure if I can find something capatible to use pellets instead of chips, perhaps you or bearcaver may know? I live in Edmonton, but go to some friends cabins often so I wanted something I can transport easily about so we can smoke on weekend trips.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm just a bit confused here.  Exactly which smoker did you end up buying??  A MES 30 or a MES 40?  The link you posted doesn't show up on my phone.  Pls repost it.
Gary


----------



## Ethos (Nov 27, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> I'm just a bit confused here.  Exactly which smoker did you end up buying??  A MES 30 or a MES 40?  The link you posted doesn't show up on my phone.  Pls repost it.
> Gary



My apologies, this is the one I have purchased:

https://masterbuilt.com/product/20075315-40-digital-electric-smoker-2/


----------



## Ethos (Nov 27, 2017)

May be a stupid question, but does anyone know if I would just be able to toss a pellet in the wood chip tray? Or would the heat not distribute evenly to allow it to burn properly?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 27, 2017)

If my memory serves me correctly yors is a Gen 2.5.  Thats an excellent smoker.
I've tried burning pellets in the chip tray.  I've never had any luck doing that.  If you want to use pellets I would strongly recommend buying an AMNPS--one of Todd's Amazen Pellet trays (5  x 7 inch) .  You can find one at:
Barbeque Country
5682--75 St
Edm
This is the only place in Edmonton I've found them.  They also sell Amazen Pellets but the selection of woods is very limited.  Right next to them is a good selection of BBQer's Delight pellets in 1 pound bags.  Very good pellets.
I've never used a MES 40 GEN 2.5 so I'm not familiar with just ehere to place the AMNPS in them.
John   

 Bearcarver
  had a lot of input in the development of the 2.5 and he's very knowledgeable about them.  He should now be along to help bring you up dt speed on this.
Gary


----------



## Ethos (Nov 27, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> If my memory serves me correctly yors is a Gen 2.5.  Thats an excellent smoker.
> I've tried burning pellets in the chip tray.  I've never had any luck doing that.  If you want to use pellets I would strongly recommend buying an AMNPS--one of Todd's Amazen Pellet trays (5  x 7 inch) .  You can find one at:
> Barbeque Country
> 5682--75 St
> ...




Wow, thank you so very much Gary! I really appreciate your help! I actually bought a BBQ at Barbque Country over the summer and the guys there are very knowledgeable. I'll make a trip out there this week before my Smoker arrives. Would you say the BBQer's Delight pellets are on par with the Amazen pellets? Also, how many pellets do you put in at a time do you reckon? Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 28, 2017)

If I can't find Amazen pellets my go to brand is BBQers Delight.  I've never had a problem with them.
As for how many pellets--you should get 8 to 10 hours from a full tray.  If you don't burn all the pellets that you load just separate the unburned oellets and save them for next time.  For short smokes I usually just load 1 row.  You'll learn pretty quick how much to load in.
Gary


----------



## Ethos (Nov 28, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> If I can't find Amazen pellets my go to brand is BBQers Delight.  I've never had a problem with them.
> As for how many pellets--you should get 8 to 10 hours from a full tray.  If you don't burn all the pellets that you load just separate the unburned oellets and save them for next time.  For short smokes I usually just load 1 row.  You'll learn pretty quick how much to load in.
> Gary



Thanks again Gary, you've been a tremendous help! One last question, I read somewhere online that some people light their pellets on fire with a torch, and once they catch fire you blow them out and place them in the tray before starting your smoke, do you do this as well?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 28, 2017)

Absolutely!!  Here's my MO.
--measure out amount of pellets req'd
--microwave twice for 2 mins each, stirring oellets around on plate between turns
--put pellets in AMNPS
--Use torch to get pellets burning well at one end
--let pellets burn for 10 mins
--blow out flames
--blow into the lit end until you have a real good cherry gliwing
--blow out any flames
--put AMNPS in mailbox or MES
This works perfectly about 99.9% of the time
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

Ethos said:


> My apologies, this is the one I have purchased:
> 
> https://masterbuilt.com/product/20075315-40-digital-electric-smoker-2/




The one at that link is a Generation #2, not a #2.5.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 28, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> The one at that link is a Generation #2, not a #2.5.
> 
> Bear



OhOh.  That's not good is it
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> OhOh.  That's not good is it
> Gary



Well, There are a few things that can be done to make it work properly.
I recommend pulling out the stupid slanted drip tray.
Then put the bottom rack in.
Put a 9 X 11 foil pan on the center of that bottom rack as a drip pan.
Put the AMNPS on the right end of that bottom rack, above the chip dumper hole.
Pull Chip dumper out for more air flow to the AMNPS, or push in for less.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Nov 28, 2017)

There's a Country Hearth and Home fireplace shop down the street from me that sells the bbqr's delight 100% wood on the bag 1lbrs. for  $3.50. I've tried many as a sampler. They're all great. I like the Jack Daniel's Sugar Maple charcoal they drip the whiskey through with oak blend (black pellets.) This is how it's described on the bag but conflicts with others saying the charcoal is from the interior chard oak Jack Daniel barrel. I like the flavor and will be getting their $16.00 20lbr.
-Kurt


garyhibbert said:


> If I can't find Amazen pellets my go to brand is BBQers Delight.  I've never had a problem with them.
> As for how many pellets--you should get 8 to 10 hours from a full tray.  If you don't burn all the pellets that you load just separate the unburned oellets and save them for next time.  For short smokes I usually just load 1 row.  You'll learn pretty quick how much to load in.
> Gary


----------



## Jeff T. (Feb 17, 2018)

That Jack Daniels "Old No. 7" is my favorite for chickens.  Used it before in chip form on my Kamado.  Now I'm adding an electric MES 40 (5315) smoker.  I tried using pellets but quickly learned that they catch fire.  I find that you only need a few like maybe 15-18 pellets (if that) to get some decent smoke going.  If you use the recommended 1/2 cup, expect flames.

Just got my AMNPS and I'll be moving quickly to it.

Update:  Chicken was only good, not great (and it's always great on the Kamado)  Not much smoke flavor.  Done with experimenting with pellets in the MES burner.  Next time I'll just use the AMNPS to start with.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 19, 2018)

Jeff T. said:


> That Jack Daniels "Old No. 7" is my favorite for chickens.  Used it before in chip form on my Kamado.  Now I'm adding an electric MES 40 (5315) smoker.  I tried using pellets but quickly learned that they catch fire.  I find that you only need a few like maybe 15-18 pellets (if that) to get some decent smoke going.  If you use the recommended 1/2 cup, expect flames.
> 
> Just got my AMNPS and I'll be moving quickly to it.
> 
> Update:  Chicken was only good, not great (and it's always great on the Kamado)  Not much smoke flavor.  Done with experimenting with pellets in the MES burner.  Next time I'll just use the AMNPS to start with.




I didn't have great success with pellets, I used a torch to get them going, blew them out until I achieved a nice cherry, but I found they didn't really work well. Wood chips are a lot more work, but I had more success with them when I smoked some ribs yesterday.


----------

